
Mark Zuckerberg and the Rise of Philanthrocapitalism - kawera
http://www.newyorker.com/news/john-cassidy/mark-zuckerberg-and-the-rise-of-philanthrocapitalism
======
Joof
Given that he gets tax credits, it feels more like he's rich enough to single-
handedly decide how to spend a decent chunk of the government's money (not
that they can spend it effectively, but normally thousands of people work to
squander that money).

He's so much exponentially richer than everyone else that whatever thing he
thinks is worthwhile is effectively free to fund (and lost money otherwise).

His net worth is ~50,000,000,000; in 2013 the median net worth of a college
graduate across all age groups (Zuckerberg is normally in the lowest age
group) is 365,000. Just a cool 136986 times the median. A little over 2^17
times more seems pretty reasonable. And I'd expect it to increase at a greater
rate (percentage) than normal person's income. Honestly, I'm not sure he even
knows HOW to spend that money, nor does he have time to determine an effective
way of doing so. Capitalism has worked well, but it seems to have an odd way
of dealing with certain things at an exponential scale.

Charitable giving does make all the inequalities and injustices defensible of
course as the author has said.

At least Bill Gates knows how to effectively target and solve large problems.

------
deadowl
Probably the most important political question: What does Zuckerberg believe
is an important cause in comparison to everyone who has contributed to
building his wealth?

